# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  blue eyed

## Daniel

took a few pics of my baby and thought id share

----------


## 1Dumpy

How much are you selling it for? haha I would pay 200+ for that cute thing. I have never seen something cuter then it!. You NEED to Breed it! Maybe you can get some other blue eyes? If you do let me know PLEASE I would LOVE To have one of them! Take good care of that cute thing!You are SUPER lucky.

----------


## Rae

That is gorgeous! -wants it- take lots of pics and if able I agree breed lol

----------


## Daniel

> How much are you selling it for? haha I would pay 200+ for that cute thing. I have never seen something cuter then it!. You NEED to Breed it! Maybe you can get some other blue eyes? If you do let me know PLEASE I would LOVE To have one of them! Take good care of that cute thing!You are SUPER lucky.


haha this ones mine  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol. and if i wanna get more blue eyes then i gotta breed it to another or else ill just get hets (if frogs are any thing like reptiles when it comes to morphs)

----------


## Daniel

> That is gorgeous! -wants it- take lots of pics and if able I agree breed lol


ill be posting more pics soon  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

He's beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## 1Dumpy

> haha this ones mine  lol. and if i wanna get more blue eyes then i gotta breed it to another or else ill just get hets (if frogs are any thing like reptiles when it comes to morphs)


BReeddd!!!! Ill pay 50+ Shipping for just a small baby that might not even survive, If you do! PLEASE POST IT HERE, You will make a HUGE profit.

----------


## Daniel

> BReeddd!!!! Ill pay 50+ Shipping for just a small baby that might not even survive, If you do! PLEASE POST IT HERE, You will make a HUGE profit.


making a profit off of breeding? that will be the day. and im not to interested in breeding im more of a keeper but if i do in the future when its full grown i will post

----------


## Pezsas

Thats an awesome frog, may i ask how did you acquire it ?

----------


## Kitten

I don't think harassing the OP about how much you would pay for it was what s/he intended. I don't think the OP wants to sell it either and I wouldn't! So, stop harassing him/her about selling the frog.

To the OP, you have a very beautiful and unique Dumpy. Congrats! If you don't want to breed then don't. That's not what having a pet is all about anyways. Enjoy him/her! And be sure to take LOTS more pictures!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rae

Am I the only one who saw the mention of buying it in only 1 post... the breeding was mentioned in 2 only because it wasn't responded too in the first. The second price was IF she bred them... and she did state IF... in the post. I don't think this qualifies as harassment .... not yet anyways lol. But more of someone very fond and excited about blue eyed whites =p

----------


## Daniel

> Thats an awesome frog, may i ask how did you acquire it ?


picked him up hat an expo but thats all im saying i dont want any body else to have one lol :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Daniel

> I don't think harassing the OP about how much you would pay for it was what s/he intended. I don't think the OP wants to sell it either and I wouldn't! So, stop harassing him/her about selling the frog.
> 
> To the OP, you have a very beautiful and unique Dumpy. Congrats! If you don't want to breed then don't. That's not what having a pet is all about anyways. Enjoy him/her! And be sure to take LOTS more pictures!!!!


thank you it wasnt really i big deal but no im not interested in selling  :Smile:  

more pics coming soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rae

> Thats an awesome frog, may i ask how did you acquire it ?


http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...ed-whites.html

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...al-whites.html

if you contact the members of these posts you might be able to find help

----------


## Daniel

> http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...ed-whites.html
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...al-whites.html
> 
> if you contact the members of these posts you might be able to find help


that thread said theres no such thing as a blue eyed lol

----------


## KingCam

> i dont want any body else to have one


Gee.  Thanks.  :Numbness:  

Despite your selfish attitude on the matter, I must admit, your tree frog is quite beautiful.  You're lucky to have it.

I too would breed it if I had one.

----------


## Daniel

> Gee.  Thanks.  
> 
> Despite your selfish attitude on the matter, I must admit, your tree frog is quite beautiful.  You're lucky to have it.
> 
> I too would breed it if I had one.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rae

Yes the links I posted one said at first that they didn't think the existed HOWEVER if you continue someone types that a member DOES have one

----------


## Daniel

whos this Kisa person? im the only one whos aloud to have one lol jk

----------


## Rae

Its funny how you type that as in its a joke when that's how you actually feel. You dont want anyone on here to know more details that might help them get one.

View Profile: Kisa - Frog Forum

This is Kisa and trust me you aren't the only one with rare gorgeous Whites... just check out her Album.

----------


## Daniel

> Its funny how you type that as in its a joke when that's how you actually feel. You dont want anyone on here to know more details that might help them get one.
> 
> View Profile: Kisa - Frog Forum
> 
> This is Kisa and trust me you aren't the only one with rare gorgeous Whites... just check out her Album.


uhh did i do something wrong?

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Rae

No not wrong exactly... it is your frog and you are free to choose what you say about it. I guess I'm just used to the helpfulness and friendliness of people on here. You are coming off like look at my frog... he's adorable, he's mine and I don't want anyone to have anything like him. When If you saw a frog on here you liked and wanted to know how to get ... I'd like to think people would want you to be as happy as them and have a special frog too, and give you a little help finding one like them. But maybe that's just me.

----------


## Rae

I have found a seller / breeder of Australian (Blue Phase) Whites because of someone on here. Which because of Australia's shipping laws it is getting almost impossible to do lately at least in Canada. Everyone has Indonesian...(which cant be blue phase) But because of someone here that helped me, and found me some links and researched for me... found out info I didn't. I was able to find some because of this site I am able to get some for my 7 yr old daughter who is in love with the green and blue ones. Its what I come to love about this site. Its not about who has the best frog... or the rarest... its about everyone loving frogs and wanting others to experience it as well and helping and sharing info and stories...

----------


## Daniel

> No not wrong exactly... it is your frog and you are free to choose what you say about it. I guess I'm just used to the helpfulness and friendliness of people on here. You are coming off like look at my frog... he's adorable, he's mine and I don't want anyone to have anything like him. When If you saw a frog on here you liked and wanted to know how to get ... I'd like to think people would want you to be as happy as them and have a special frog too, and give you a little help finding one like them. But maybe that's just me.


first off this thread was started to show off my frog and how cool he is. i dont care if any body else has them if they do good for them im happy for them but im not sitting here making sure nobody else has one i got better things to do. an one of the reasons im not telling where i got him from is because i tell very few people where and how much i paid for my animals. maybe if we got to know each other more i would tell you. but i think its a little late for that. and you say im not coming off friendly so far i think i was being friendly and not harassing any body like i am being now. and also this isnt my main forum so i guess the the rudeness rubbed off on me from the other forums :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

> I have found a seller / breeder of Australian (Blue Phase) Whites because of someone on here. Which because of Australia's shipping laws it is getting almost impossible to do lately at least in Canada. Everyone has Indonesian...(which cant be blue phase) But because of someone here that helped me, and found me some links and researched for me... found out info I didn't. I was able to find some because of this site I am able to get some for my 7 yr old daughter who is in love with the green and blue ones. Its what I come to love about this site. Its not about who has the best frog... or the rarest... its about everyone loving frogs and wanting others to experience it as well and helping and sharing info and stories...


you mean these beauties?

----------


## Daniel

and i can also care less if its rare i have several animals that arent rare and i still wont tell people where i got them even if its a simple ball python

----------


## Daniel

here are a few more pics

----------


## NatureLady

awwwww!!! I got a blue eyed from an expo back several months ago and it passed! The guy who I got mine from is suppose to replace him, but I have yet to get a notice that he will be getting anymore blue eyed babies  :Frown:  

All the same amazing! Love them!!!

----------


## Daniel

> awwwww!!! I got a blue eyed from an expo back several months ago and it passed! The guy who I got mine from is suppose to replace him, but I have yet to get a notice that he will be getting anymore blue eyed babies  
> 
> All the same amazing! Love them!!!


wow sorry to hear that :Frown: . was he sick when you bought him?

----------


## NatureLady

Yes. I got 2 (1 blue phase wtf and 1 blue eyed wtf) from the same guy and they died within the same week. He says my two where the only two out of his entire inventory that died mysteriously. I still find that highly impossible.

----------


## Daniel

wow that really sucks. where was the expo?

----------


## NatureLady

Oklahoma. I have learned a lot since that first expo. I should have never purchased those 2. They were both 'OFF'. We love SanDiego btw!!! We would move out there if I didn't have an ex-husband, he would never let us take my oldest that far away.

----------


## Daniel

what do you like about it? please dont say the beaches lol

----------


## Daniel



----------


## NatureLady

> what do you like about it? please dont say the beaches lol


My SO has a lot of dear friends that we would LOVE to live much closer to. (sorry just seen this)

----------


## Daniel

a couple pics

----------


## Heather

Awe...so adorable!  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

> Awe...so adorable!


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

yw  :Smile:

----------


## bill

very cute! now i need to build a second white's viv for blue eyes, i want one!!LOL

----------


## Daniel

He didnt like the flash

----------


## Daniel

And then he got mad at me.

----------


## kmichael55

Looks like he's shedding! http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...tml#post155109

----------


## Daniel

> Looks like he's shedding! http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...tml#post155109


  lol yes he was shedding

----------


## Daniel



----------


## azn567

I have a few of these available for sale if anyone is interested.

PM me for pricing.

----------


## Daniel

> I have a few of these available for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> PM me for pricing.


I pm'ed you and never got a response.

----------


## COREY

wow dude? really..  i understand you have a gorgeous frog... no reason to be like IM THE ONLY ONE THAT MUST HAVE ONE...ill tell you right now you are NOT the only one with that frog.  As for the people getting on his/her back about breeding...meh... dont push it... i can make my frogs look like that with photoshop anyway...   but a rare specimen indeed =)

----------


## kieron

How did it get blue eyes never seen one In my life

----------


## Hidr

Maybe the breeder was questionable and they are embarrassed to say where....
Pretty frog.  Hope it is happy and healthy.

----------


## Daniel

> wow dude? really..  i understand you have a gorgeous frog... no reason to be like IM THE ONLY ONE THAT MUST HAVE ONE...ill tell you right now you are NOT the only one with that frog.  As for the people getting on his/her back about breeding...meh... dont push it... i can make my frogs look like that with photoshop anyway...   but a rare specimen indeed =)


 No need for these kinds of post. I infact know people who have these now. Good luck with your photoshop Ill stick with the real thing  :Smile:  I know somebody who saw these being sold at petco. Just look around. They're not as rare as you think.

----------


## Daniel

> How did it get blue eyes never seen one In my life


I put paint in them  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol jk Its a morph.

----------


## Daniel

> Maybe the breeder was questionable and they are embarrassed to say where....


Yeah maybe.... who knows  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Pretty frog.  Hope it is happy and healthy.


Thank you hes doing great  :Smile:

----------


## azn567

> I pm'ed you and never got a response.





> wow dude? really..  i understand you have a gorgeous frog... no reason to be like IM THE ONLY ONE THAT MUST HAVE ONE...ill tell you right now you are NOT the only one with that frog.  As for the people getting on his/her back about breeding...meh... dont push it... i can make my frogs look like that with photoshop anyway...   but a rare specimen indeed =)


This is the reason why I never replied to you. I don't want to sell frogs to people like you.

----------


## COREY

I dont have photoshop. Just ssying there are capabilities....theres no need for you to be so selfish either.

----------


## Daniel

> This is the reason why I never replied to you. I don't want to sell frogs to people like you.


Lol ok then.

----------


## Daniel

> I dont have photoshop. Just ssying there are capabilities....theres no need for you to be so selfish either.


Selfish how? I got it at the san diego super show. You live in san dieo so go check it out. If i choose not to tell you where i got it then you drop it! Be respectful I have yet to disrespect anybody here so far. If you wish to continue this convo we can talk in pm's.

----------


## kroberts009

wow! lol i understand having passion about your animals (frogs)... but some people REALLY HAVE PASSION....

I am finding that sometimes in the forums or on groups (such as facebook) people are getting very emotional about some information/or lack there of... from people... that they have never met, and probably will never meet.... allowing people to affect your emotions so greatly, with black and white words.... im just amazed (or maybe im just cold an under emotionally evolved) lol

Daniel, you know i enjoy seeing your blue eyed (from 2 other forums) you should keep posting pictures, because people like me REALLY ENJOY THEM!

----------


## COREY

FYI... i have a booth at the reptile show...thats where i sell my RETF's. But anyways....

----------


## Daniel

> wow! lol i understand having passion about your animals (frogs)... but some people REALLY HAVE PASSION....
> 
> I am finding that sometimes in the forums or on groups (such as facebook) people are getting very emotional about some information/or lack there of... from people... that they have never met, and probably will never meet.... allowing people to affect your emotions so greatly, with black and white words.... im just amazed (or maybe im just cold an under emotionally evolved) lol
> 
> Daniel, you know i enjoy seeing your blue eyed (from 2 other forums) you should keep posting pictures, because people like me REALLY ENJOY THEM!


Thank you Kristie  :Smile:  I should have more pics up within the next few years  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Daniel

> FYI... i have a booth at the reptile show...thats where i sell my RETF's. But anyways....


Cool to know. Would you ever sell me anything? (If you haven't already)

----------


## kroberts009

> Thank you Kristie  I should have more pics up within the next few years


years? completely unacceptable, you lazy rear! lol 
 put them on another forum if you have to!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## COREY

Yes. I would sell you a frog. You seem to take care of your blue eye guy... so i dont see why not!?!

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Daniel

Not as cute anymore right? lol. Well maybe in a chubby way haha.

----------


## COREY

looks like hes smiling on that last photo =)

----------


## Daniel

Looks like lllreptiles is now selling indo blue eyed whites  :Smile:

----------


## ICFrogs

This Frog Is Simply Gorgeous!!!
I Saw That LLL Reptiles is Selling them....Would Love to Add One Soon My Froggy Family!

I Love looking at all the Great Pics of Whites and reading all the different Stories about everything.....This site has helped me with mine.
Even though I found it a little too late for my Lima Bean, I have come to realize that the Whites are very much Different from the Grays.  
Taking care of them is Awesome. I Cannot imagine my life without them now. 

Thanks To Everyone here at FF!!!!

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

He grew!! (now thinking she)

----------

